# Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf



## ml579 (27. Juni 2011)

Guten Tag, liebe Forenleser;
ich bin ein neues Mitglied, heiße Monica, wohne in Frankfurt und habe einen Schrebergarten vor einigen Monaten gepachtet, in dem ich mir einen langgehegten Lebenstraum erfüllen möchte: einen Teich und einen Bach, der in diesen mündet.
Der Plastik-Teich ( 750 Liter) ist bereits eingegraben ( noch nicht endgültig, die Erde setzt sich und Sand muss noch aufgefüllt werden..).Ich kann ihn komplett mit Regenwasser füllen. Mein technisches Können ist sehr begrenzt, aber ich habe freundliche Helfer...Diese warten nun auf "Anweisungen" bzw genauere Wunschvorstellungen.
Und so wende ich mich an Euch in der großen Hoffnung, hier praktische Tips zu erhalten!!
Ich stelle mir einen kleinen Bachlauf vor, ca 6m lang, 25cm-40cm breit. Dieser soll nicht kaskadenartig in den Teich stürzen, sondern eher langsam fließend dort rein "münden".
Ich habe bereits gelernt, dass ich für den Bach Vlies+Teichfolie+Sandfolie brauche, diese mit Teichfolienkleber verbinden muss(??); dass ich breitere Stellen als "Auffangbecken" brauche(??), ebenso einen Schlauch, der das Wasser vom Teich zur Quelle pumpt(??); dass das Gefälle 1-2cm pro Bachlaufmeter sein sollte(??)
Ich möchte keine Fische in dem Teich.
Nun meine Fragen:
1) stimmen obige Annahmen?
2) welche Pumpenstärke wäre zu empfehlen? Reicht überhaupt eine Pumpe? ( Da ich mir diesen Traum erfülle, bin ich nun auch bereit, eine Pumpe ganztägig laufen zu lassen...nach dem Motto: lieber Strom als Schuhe
3) Momentan schließt der Teich mit der Rasenkante ab,- müßte dieser nicht wg des Baches tiefer liegen?
4) Wie flach/tief sollte der Bach sein?( gerne flach, ich dachte an 10-15 cm)
5) brauche ich einen "Überlaufschutz" für Regen? ( Zwar eher selten hier in Frankfurt, aber...)

Natürlich habe ich anschließend noch Fragen zur Algenverhinderung ect, aber da lese ich mich erstmal durch die Foren hier...

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Tips/Anregungen,
Monica


----------



## Christine (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

Hallo Monica,

herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns am Teich. 

Nur so ein paar Gedanken, die mir spontan beim Lesen eingefallen sind:

Wozu Steinfolie? Viel zu teuer. Das Geld investier lieber in eine gute Pumpe und schöne Pflanzen. Lieber etwas mehr Folie, dafür den Bach etwas tiefer und mit richtigem Sand, z.B. Spielsand auffüllen. Keine Angst, da Du keinen rauschenden Wildbach möchtest, bleibt der auch liegen. Hilft aber ungemein bei der Ansiedlung erwünschter Bakterien und bei der Bepflanzung.

Folie würde ich nicht selber kleben, das ist bei PVC zwar leicht möglich, aber ich würde mir lieber ein passendes Stück bestellen. Lieber etwas breiter und den Bach tief und rechteckig anlegen. Die Kurven und Höhenunterschiede lieber mit Sand, Steinen und Trasszement modellieren. Hat auch den Vorteil, dass Du den Schlauch im Bach verschwinden lassen kannst. Das wiederrum könnte das Verschwinden von Wasser verhindern 

Dein Becken ist vermutlich aus PE, die Folie aus PVC. Dies miteinander zu verkleben ist eigentlich unmöglich. Also sorge dafür, dass genügend Folie in das Becken hineinhängt. So dass das Wasser nicht am Überlauf zurück läuft und ausserhalb des Beckens versickert.

Und auf jeden Fall solltest Du Deinen Bau dokumentieren - wir lieben Fotos


----------



## ml579 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

...hatte Dir soeben ausführlich geantwortet, bekam aber die Meldung " Sie haben dafür keine Berechtigung"...versuche es erneut, lg, Monica


----------



## ml579 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

Vielen Dank für das nette "Willkommen" und danke für Deine Ideensammlung!
An die Sandfolie hatte ich gedacht, da ich die hässliche schwarte Teichfolie nicht sehen möchte und da der Bach schmal sein soll, hätte ich die 60cm breite mit 6 Metern geholt=120 Euro. Und ich bin bereit, weder Kosten noch mühen wirklich zu scheuen ( Lebenstraum einer Großstädterin halt...)
Könnte ich denn den gesamten Teich dünn mit Sand !verkleiden! und Pflanzen direkt darin pflanzen bzw dann doch wohl noch Teicherde+Behälter, oder? ( Tolle Idee übrigens wg der Bakterien und Schlauch!)
Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, muss der Teich doch tiefer gegraben sein, damit der Bach hineinfließen kann? Wieviele cm? Reichen 10? Möchte den Bach ja nicht auf einem "Erdwall" anlegen.
Und, Christine, meinst Du, ich habe den Beitrag falsch geposted? Anderes Forum wäre besser? Ich bekomme nämlich keinerlei andere Antworten....
Dir aber nochmals danke und liebe Grüße aus 33°-Frankfurt,
Monica


----------



## Christine (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

Hallo Monica,

abwarten - das Wetter heute ist so gut - da sitzen wenige am Computer. Für den Teich und Bach musst Du Dir gleich eins aneignen: Geduld! Ganz wichtiges Bauteil!

Wenn Dein Bachlauf mit dem Erdboden abschließen soll und Du kein natürliches Gefälle auf dem Gelände hast, musst Du das selber herstellen. Also entweder gehst Du nach oben oder nach unten - das kannst Du Dir aussuchen. Wobei ich nach oben gehen würde, weil die Variante mit der __ Senke immer die Gefahr durch Nährstoffeintrag durch Regenfälle birgt. Dann ist der Rasendünger ganz schnell im Teich und Du weinst über grünes Wasser und Berge von Algen.

Eine kleine Kante zu Rasen ist auch nicht verkehrt, damit niemand reintrampelt und so Schäden verursacht - lieber über die Kante stolpern und mit dem Gesicht im Schlamm landen - ist viel lustiger .

Die Sandschicht sollte übrigens an den Stellen, wo Pflanzen sitzen sollen, schon so 10 cm betragen. Sonst musst Du mit Körbchen arbeiten und die sind einfach hässlich.

Eine andere Alternative wäre, den Rand mit Ufermatte zu belegen und diese Bewachsen zu lassen. Das dauert aber länger, weil Du da mit Saatgut arbeiten musst.

Wenn ich den Platz hätte, würde ich mir ein Grundbett von 1 m Breite und mindestens 20 cm Tiefe ausheben und darein meinen Bach modellieren.


----------



## Sveni (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

Hallo Monica,

herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten!

Den Bachlauf würde ich so ca. 60cm bis 1m breit anlegen.
Bei den schmaleren Stellen fließt das Wasser etwas schneller und in den breiteren halt etwas langsamer. Dort würde ich mit Sand und Pflanzen arbeiten.
Bei einer Länge von ca. 6 m benötigst du lediglich ein paar Zentimeter Höhenunterschied und natürlich eine Pumpe. Diese muß nicht übermäßig viel Leistung haben. So aus der Hüfte würde ich 1500l/h ansetzen.
Den Randbereich würde ich ebenfalls mit einer ´´Stolperkante´´ versehen. Damit kannst besser modelieren und das Wasser dort hinleiten, wo es auch hin soll.
Die kleinen ´´Staubecken´´ an den breiten Stellen benötigen ausreichend Tiefe zur Bepflanzung. 
Wichtig ist auch der Folienanschluss beim Übergang in den Teich. Hier würde ich ausreichend lang in den Teich hinein verlegen und mit ein paar Natursteinen kaschieren.

Die Gestaltungs-Möglichkeiten sind hier fast unendlich!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## ml579 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

Liebe Christine, danke, machst mir ja Mut!
Und Geduld habe ich: warte immerhin 40 Jahre auf die Wunsch-Erfüllung;-)
Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, sollte Wasser aus dem Teich in den Bach fließen? Der Teich höher als der Bach sein?? Wirklich?
Rasenkante werde ich umsetzen...hihi, hoffe trotzdem fällt Niemand in Schlamm oder Teich.
Der Bach soll ja sehr schmal (25-45cm) sein, dafür aber im Bogen geführt mit ca 6m Länge. Welche Tiefe muss er denn mindestens haben?
Ufermatte ist eine hervorragende Idee! Und darunter was, bitte? Nur Erde? Würde diese dann nicht in den Bach gleiten?
Es tut mir leid, dass ich Dich mit meinen Fragen "belästige",- vielleicht "erbarmt" sich ja noch bei kühlerem Wetter ein anderer Profi....
Einen schönen Abend noch und vielen, vielen Dank!
Lieben Gruß, Monica


----------



## ml579 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*



Sveni schrieb:


> Hallo Monica,
> 
> herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten!
> 
> ...



Lieber Sveni, danke für Dein "Willkommen"!
Du hast aber einen schönen Teich!! Ich glaube, so klar kann das Wasser nur mit Bergwasser sein, oder?
Vorneweg: ich kann nur über "Beitrag zitieren" auf den vorletzten Beitrag antworten, oder??
Ich habe vielen alten Baumbestand und daher ist die Bachbreite begrenzt auf 25-45cm, stellenweise könnten es auch 60cm sein...und eigentlich sollte er eher flach sein,- welche Tiefe ist denn Minimum?
Und was meinst Du mit "Stolperkante"? Wie für eine Beetumrandung, wellenförmig aus Plastik? Oder doch lieber ein niedriger Erdwall mit Ufermatte? Und darunter Teichfolie aus dem Bach ziehen?( Wohl eher nicht, könnten die Pflanzen ja nicht wurzeln...)
Ach, sorry, dass ich so viele Anfänger-Fragen habe,- hoffe eines Tages auch schlaue Antworten geben zu können....bis dahin bin ich allerdings auf Eure guten Ratschläge angewiesen...
Grüße,
Monica


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

Hallo Monica,

ich habe einen ca. 9 m Bachlauf. Ich nutze den Bachlauf als Pflanzenfilter und zur Versorgung des Teiches mit Frisch- oder Regenwasser.

Dein Bachlauf würde 60-120 Liter aufnehmen. Das sind 10-20% Deines Teichinhaltes, also würde Dein Teich Ebbe und Flut haben.

Aus Diesem Grund empfehle ich Dir den Bach aus lauter Staustufen anzulegen. Somit erreichst Du, das immer Wasser im Bach ist und alle Wasserpflanzen gedeien ob die Pumpe an ist oder nicht. 
Der große Vorteil ist, dass Du z.b. nur 1 Liter hochpumpen mußt und es laufen alle Staustufen über und es entsteht der Eindruck, dass der Bach fließt (macht er aber nicht, Sondern die Staustufenbehälter laufen über). Somit brauchst Du viel weniger Wasser aus dem Teich zu pumpen und eine kleine Pumpe reicht aus. 
Wenn Du Deine Staustuffen üppig bepflanzt sieht der Bachlauf interessant aus und die Pflanzen bauen die Nährstoffe ab und Du hast einen schönen klaren sauberen Teich (Eben einen Teich mit einem ganz natürlichen Filter.) Weitere Technik brauchst Du Dir nicht anschaffen, da alles was die Plastekistenfilter machen durch die Pflanzen erledigt wird.

Wenn Du willst, mache ich morgen ein paar Bilder, wie ich es gelöst habe und  einen Bauplan kannst Du auch haben. (Dieser würde dann so aussehen, wie ich es heute neu machen würde.)



Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

... Achso, das Vlies kannst Du Dir sparen. In einem Teich der 1,5 Meter tief ist lasten 1,5 Tonnen auf der Folie. Da ist ein Vlies wichtig. Im Bach sind es ein paar Steine und Pflanzen, also wozu Vlies? Einfach spitze Steine aus dem Boden entfernen und gut ist.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## ml579 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

Oh, ja, bitte, bitte eine Skizze! Bin ich heilfroh, dass mir Jemand den Tip mit diesem Forum gegeben hat! In einem anderen wurde ich quasi ob meiner "Neulings-Naivität" ausgelacht und sollte meinen "Traum mal gleich begraben"...)
Hatte mich vertippt: den Vlies werde ich für den Bach wohl doch benötigen wg der Wurzeln der großen Apfelbäume in der Nähe,- der Teich ist ja eh aus Plastik...
Ich wiederhole mal kurz: 750Liter Teich, in den ein kleiner, flacher Bach sanft plätschern soll. Nicht grade, sondern mit Windungen und unterschiedlichen Breiten.Breite des Baches: 25-45cm, meinetwegen an 1-2 Stellen auch 60cm, dort müßte der Bach allerdings tiefer sei, oder?? Aber gerne so flach wie möglich!!! Was wäre denn Minimum?!?
Regenwasser ist zZ reichlich vorhanden ( hihi, ausnahmsweise in Frankfurt's-Sahel-Zone...)
Zunächst Vlies ( wg der Baumwurzeln, oder?), dann Teichfolie und diese mit Sandsteinfolie verklebt, damit man die hässliche Teichfolie nicht sieht. Heute habe ich allerdings gelernt, dass ich den Bach auch mit Kindergarten-Sand "füllen" kann, der bei geringer Fließgeschwindigkeit liegen bleibt ( und den Schlauch verdecken würde und günstiges Bakterien-Wachstum fördert ) und dass mir eine 1500Liter-Pumpe reichen würde. Ebenso dass ich, da sich Teich und Teichfolie nicht "verkleben" lassen, ein längeres Stück Teichfolie über den Teichrand lassen sollte. Auch dass 1-2cm "Gefälle" von der Quelle zum Teich genügen würden. RICHTIG?!? 
Müßte denn nun der Teich tiefer, und wenn: wieviele cm tiefer als das "Bachende" sein? Oder, wie die liebe Christine-Blumenelse schrieb und falls ich es richtig verstanden habe, eher so, dass das Bachende ÜBER dem Teich liegt? Und daher quasi der Bach von Teich gespeist würde? Na, habe ich vielleicht doch missverstanden...Und das Bachufer? Als kleiner Bach-Wall ( was ich eigentlich nicht wollte, aber wenn es nötig ist....und wenn, wie hoch?) mit Ufermatte für die Pflanzen? Wie verhindere ich dann aber bei Starkregen eine Überschwemmung? ( was nicht wirklich tragisch wäre, solange diese "einseitig" in meinen Garten ausfiele und ich nicht meine freundlichen Gartennachbarn ärgern würde...
Weißt Du, Thomas, mir sind Arbeit und Kosten egal...andere möchten 1x im Leben nach Hawaii und ich bitte nur einen kleinen Bach+Teich( ohne Fische)....
Aber ich "bettel" hier geradzu um Hilfe und bin bereit, ALLES zu tun, was nötig ist...
Gute Nacht und schon mal aller herzlichsten Dank an Dich!!
Lg, Monica


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

Hallo Monika,

für Deinen Traum ist Dein Teich zu klein. Das ist so und Du kannst es einfach rechnen:

750l Becken, Kies Sand Substrat rein dann bleiben noch 500 Liter Wasser im Teich, nun der Bachlauf, für den Du 150-200 Liter brauchst. Nun pumpst Du von den 500 Literen aus dem Teich 200 Liter in den Bach und der Teich ist fast leer, da 50% Wasser fehlen.
Bei einem größeren Teich sieht das anders aus. Bei mir sind ca. 20.000 Liter Wasser drin. Wenn ich da 200 Liter wegnehme ist das 1% des Teichwassers und man sieht es kaum, dass sie fehlen.

Somit funktioniert ein "normaler" flacher Bach nicht .

Was Du tun kannst ist einen Überlauf vom Teich in eine z.B. Regentonne installieren. Somit sind dann 200 Liter überschüßßiges Wasser in der Regentonne und diese dienen dann zum betreiben des Baches. 

Das anlegen des Baches ist recht einfach. Einfach den Flußlauf buddeln und dann ein 2*6 Meter Stück Teichfolie gekauft und in Deinen Bachlauf legen. Dann prüfen, dass die Ränder überall hoch genug sind und die Folie entsprechend Deines Bachlaufs zuscheiden. 
Sand oder Kies reinwerfen und fertig.

Mein Bach sieht so aus (In Natura nicht so schief...):
 
Aber ich denke, so willst Du es nicht, da der Bach tief ist und kein wirklicher Bach, sondern eine ansammlung von bepflanzten Staustufen. Wenn doch, mache ich Dir eine Zeichnung.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Schneckentier (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

Hallo Monika, 

so sieht man sich wieder. *wink*
@Thomas: Die Idee mit der eingegrabenen Tonne als zusätzliches Wasserreservoir hatte ich auch schon. Allerdings wird dann der Höhenunterschied den die Pumpe 'packen' muß um einiges größer. Oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler?
Und dann wär da noch die Frage, wie man den Überlauf von der Teichschale in die Tonne hinkriegt. *grübel*

viele Grüße
Schneckentier aka Rita


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

Hallo Rita,

auf dem Bild von mir siehst Du vorne einen Miniteich (Die Seerose). Dieser ist leicht schräg eingegraben und dahinter geht es weiter mit dem Bach. 
Das mit der Pumpenhöhe ist nicht unbedingt ein Problem, der Überlaufbehälter müßte nur entsprechend flach sein oder man stellt die Pumpe so erhöht. Allerdings stehen dann nicht die vollen 250 Liter zur Verfügung. Ich deenke, das kann man nur probieren.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Zuckerschniss (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

Hallo Monica,

auch wir haben zu unserem Teich einen Bach angelegt. Selbst bei unserem großen Teich ist der Wasserspiegel merklich gesunken, wenn der Bach in Betrieb war (nur tagsüber). Für dieses Jahr haben wir deshalb beschlossen, die Pumpe durchlaufen zu lassen. Das wäre die Alternative, allerdings ist das ne Kostenfrage. Unser Bach ist in Stufen angelegt und dadurch ist auch bei Leerlauf der Bach nicht wirklich leer und Pflanzen und Tiere können überleben. Der Einlauf in den Teich liegt ca. 5 cm über dem Teich. Ein Überlaufen über die Ufer konnte ich noch nicht feststellen - auch nicht bei starkem Regen. Es gibt einen Soll-Überlauf im Teich, sodass das nicht passieren kann.
Die Ufer vom Bach habe ich, wie auch vom Teich, mit Ufermatten belegt (Bilder kannst in meinem Profil sehen), die Matten sind inzwsichen kaum noch zu sehen, weil sie überwachsen sind. Das wirkt sehr natürlich.

Viel Spass beim Teichbau.
Gruss Ellen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

Hallo Ellen, 

Ihr habt ja fast nen Fluß.Ich muß mal bei google Maps schaun, ob der da eingezeichnet ist.. Einfach schön, wie Ihr das angelegt hat. und ein gutes Beispiel dafür, das selbst 750 Liter Wasser nicht ausreichen können für einen Bach.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Joerg (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

Hallo Monika,
Christine hat es eigentlich schon sehr gut beschrieben.
Wo das Gefälle im Bach hingeht ist eigentlich egal - kann auch von Teich in den Bach laufen.

Ich persönlich würde den Bachlauf mindestens 40cm tief machen und mit Kies auffüllen.
Bei meinem ersten hab ich erst dadurch das Gefühl bekommen, dass da wirklich Wasser fließt.
Die Tiefe ist sinnvoll, da sich dann mehr absetzen kann. Dieses Abgesetzte verwenden dann die Pflanzen, die im Bachlauf wachsen. Hol dir von jemand eine Handvoll, dann sieht der im ersten Jahr nicht so nackt aus.

Auf Vlies kannst du verzichten - etwas Sand auf dem Boden unter der Folie tut es auch.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

Tolle Antwort Jörg,

0,4 Meter * 0,5 Meter * 6 Meter sind 1,2 m³ .  Bei einem Teichinhalt von 750 Literen würde ich auch noch eine Bachverbreiterung vorschlagen, sagen wir mal 2-3  Meter damit es richtig fetzt...

Nein nicht böse gemeint, aber achte auf solche Details. Du mußt auf Deinen Teich bezogen 20 mal kleiner denken (15000 liter zu  750 litern) das bedeutet die empfohlene Tiefe müßte 2 cm sein (40cm / 20) um in Relation zu Deinem Teich vergleichbar zu sein.

Wie gesagt nicht böse gemeint 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## mitch (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

Hallo Monika,

nochwas zur Pumpe: die Pumpenhöhe wird immer von der Wasseroberfläche aus gemessen - bei 6m Bachlauf (2cm/m Gefälle) sind das grad mal 12cm die die Pumpe schaffen muss.

Die Regentonne (@Thomas ) könnte auch am Bachanfang sein

so könnte das ganze aussehen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

Hallo Mitch,

so wirds was werden mit mit dem 2 cm Bach. Wenn die Überlaufkanten in der Waage sind wird es wahrscheinlich stellenweise einen Fließeffekt geben.

Schöne Grüße nach Kulmbach 

Thomas


----------



## Joerg (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

Hi Thomas,
mein erster Teich hatte auch 750 Liter.
Den Bachlauf damals mit 4m Länge, hab ich auch ein paar mal umgebaut, bis er so aussah wie ich mir ihn vorgestellt hatte. Erst als ich grobe Kieselsteine einsetzte, hatte ich das Gefühl, das Wasser würde richtig fließen. Auch nur wenig Gefälle, was durch eine etwas erhöhte Quelle erzeugt wurde. Ähnlich dem Bild von mitsch.

Die 40cm Tiefe würde ich aus Erfahrung nun empfehlen, da sich dort der Mulm gut absetzen und dann durch Pflanzen und Bakterien abgebaut wird - muss ja nicht auf der gesamten Länge eingehalten werden. Da kein anderer Filter vorhanden ist, muss der Bachlauf diese Funktion übernehmen. Das funktioniert langfristig nur, wenn sich dort auch anärobe Zonen ausbilden können, die das Nitrat in N² umwandeln.

Da der Bachlauf mit Kies gefüllt ist, sollte sich darin nicht so viel Wasser befinden. Sind entsprechend Staustufen vorhanden, läuft der Teich auch nicht leer.


----------



## mitch (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

Hallo,



> Thomas: Wenn die Überlaufkanten in der Waage sind


 
für die Überlaufkanten würde ich 1/2 Rasenkantensteine o. ä. fest im Boden einzementieren. Wenn dann später die Folie drüber gelegt wird hat man ein schöne waagerechte Kante.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

Hallo Mitch,

geht doch nicht, da bei deiner Variante nur die oberen 2 cm des Überlaufes zur Verfügung stehen und nicht die vollen 250 Liter. Ich denk, wenn Sie Ihren Traum leben will sollte Sie ein untenligendes Fass leerpumpen und nicht den Teich. 

Ich weiß gar nicht, ob wir hier alleine über BadGirl Traum diskutieren, oder ob BadGirl noch dabei ist? 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

Hallo Joerg,

dann kannst Du sicher weiterhelfen, da Du die 750 liter sicher auch nicht leergepumpt haben wirst. 
Ich denke aber eher, dass Dir das alles zu Klein war und Du den Spaten geschnappt hast um ein 15000 Liter Loch zu buddeln um dann letztlich einen Bach mit ordentlich Wasser beschicken zu können. Hand aufs Herz, so wars.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## mitch (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

Hi Thomas,



> Ich weiß gar nicht, ob wir hier alleine über BadGirl Traum diskutieren, oder ob BadGirl noch dabei ist?


  

ich hab mal ein neues Bild gemacht - so isses doch besser  @Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

Hallo Mitch,

das hast Du aber schön gezeichet. Mit dem Rohr würde ich nicht unbedingt machen, da der Wasserastand im Teich sinkt, wenn die Pumpe an ist. Meine Empfehlung deas Ganze mit einem Überlauf zu machen, dann wird nur der Wasserstand in der Tonne verändert und der Teich bleibt Randvoll gefüllt. 

So ungefähr: 

 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## ml579 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

Liebe Teich/-Bach-Traum-Anteilnehmer;
Habe soeben erst entdeckt, dass ich "weitere Antworten" nicht unten skrolle, sondern oben rechts...Ich bin *begeistert* über Eure Anregungen, Tips, Skizzen, Disskussionen, die sensationellen Bilder Eurer schönen Teiche und Bäche und bedanke mich herzlichst. 
Ich habe vergeblich nach einer Teilnehmerin Namens BadGirl gesucht, nehme diese Bezeichnung allerdings keinesfalls für mich an;-) 
Ich habe überhaupt kein Problem damit, eine Pumpe ununterbrochen laufen zu lassen, die Kosten "gönne" ich mir gerne.
Die "Wasserspeisung" über eine Überlauftonne leuchtet mir ein...Und wie wäre ein "stetiger oder stündlicher Wasserzulauf" über eine seperate Wasserzuleitung? Oder den Bachlauf eben sehr viel flacher zu machen damit eben nicht so viel Wasser abläuft?
Und kann ich wirklich auf den Schutzvlies verzichten, da meine großen Apfel,-Kirschbäume nicht weit vom Teich sind und ich Bedenken habe wg der starken Wurzeln?
Ich möchte nochmals betonen, dass ich weder Kosten noch Mühe scheue und sehr, sehr gerührt bin ob Eurer "Anteilnahme" und mich entschuldigen, dass ich als "Anfänger-Doofi" schlichtweg nur die Beiträge der 1.Seite gefunden hatte!!!
( Eines Tages werde ich, Dank Eurer Hilfe!,- auch zu einer "Großen"(professioneller) und hoffe, ebenso wie Ihr es grade mit mir macht, Hilfestellung/ Denkanstöße weitergeben zu können...)
Am Sonntag ist übrigens in Hockenheim eine "Garten-/Teichmesse" und auch dort werde ich mir Infos holen und eben nicht die Fahrt scheuen...
Herzlichste Grüße aus Süd-China, wo es auch herrliche Gärten gibt, ich mir aber leider so gar keine Tips ob der Verständigungsschwierigkeiten
holen kann und meine große Bitte: NICHT NACHLASSEN und mir bitte weiterhin so phantastisch helfen...
Eure Monica


----------



## Christine (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

Hallo Monica, hallo liebe Ratgeber

wenn ich schreibe 





blumenelse schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Platz hätte, würde ich mir ein Grundbett von 1 m Breite und mindestens 20 cm Tiefe ausheben und darein meinen Bach modellieren.



meine ich nicht, dass 20 cm die endgültige Wassertiefe sein soll und auch die Breite von einem Meter soll auch nicht die tatsächliche Fliessbreite sein, das ist meine Arbeitsfläche, die ich mit Sand und Steinen (und ggf. Zement) ausfülle, um das Tatsächliche Bachbett zu modellieren. Gleichzeitig lasse ich darin den Zuleitungsschlauch zur Quelle hochlaufen. Das gibt mir eine Menge Sicherheit gegen Auslaufen bei bestimmt auftretenden kleinen Bausünden.

Um den Eindruck des Fließens zu bewirken reicht auch eine Wassertiefe von 3 oder 4 Zentimetern - es ist halt alles eine Frage der Breite und des Gefälles. Aber bei einem Grundbett wie oben beschrieben, habe ich die Möglichkeit zu varieren - an einer Stelle  breit und flach, an anderer Stelle tief und schmal, mal einen Feldstein mitten im Bachbett, mal eine schön bepflanzte Mulde. Ich sehe es genau vor mir, es ist nur so schwierig zu beschreiben.

PS: Die Userin BadGirl gibt es auch, aber das war hier eine Verwechslung!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

Hallo Monica,

das BadGirl war eine Verwechselung. Tschuldschung, ich denke ich habe einen anderen Beitrag gelesen und den Namen noch im Kopf??? Man weiß es nicht.
Manchmal gibt es User, da überlegt man, was man für sein Problem tun könnte und dann hört man einfach nichts mehr von ihm. Sowas ist ärgerlich und schön das Du Deinen Tipp und Ratgebern treu bist.

Das Vlies: Du brauchst es aus meiner sicht wirklich nicht, aber wenn es Dir sicherer ist, dann mach eins rein. Die Folie und die Steine sind so leicht, das eine Baumwurzel die Folie nicht durchstoßen würde, sondern die Folie lediglich verbiegen. Bedinguing ist natürlich, das Du aus dem Bachlauf alle spitzen Steine absammelst. 

Das Frischwasser:
Das Frischwasser nützt Dir nicht viel und würde die Teich und Bachqualität negativ beeinflussen. Warum:
Wenn Du 100 l Frischwasser zugibst laufen diese einmalig den Bach herunter, landen in der übervollen Tonne und versickern in der Sickergrube (die Du auch anlegen solltest). Somit bringt es dem Bauchlauf nichts. Desweiteren werden mit jedem Schub Frischwasser auch frische Nährstoffe eingetragen. Somit wird der Teich und der Bach ein Algenparadies werden.

Christine hat Recht, das Du bei der immer so planen mußt, dass Du den Bachlauf gestalten kannst. eben durch Kies Sand Zement und auch Pflanzen brauche ihren Platz. 

@Christine Joerg ist in das Thema eingestiegen mit der 40 cm Theorie, deswegen mußte ich ein wenig Kritik loslassen.
Und siehe da, im selben Beitrag habe ich auch nicht richtig gelesen (BadGirl)... passiert halt.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Joerg (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

Hallo Monica,
ich will das Thema 40cm Theorie noch mal aufgreifen - kann ja sein es liest noch jemand.
Die 40cm sind weder die endgültige freie Wassertiefe, noch müssen sie im gesamten Bachlauf vorhanden sein.
Die verschiedenen Staustufen sind ja in diesem Bild schon schön beschrieben. Diese sollten nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen möglichst tief sein.
Keine Panik wegen dem leerlaufen, der Bachlauf solle dann zwar 200-400 Liter Wasser haben, aber nur ein kleiner Teil davon "bewegt" sich bei dem Gefälle mit Staustufen.





Diese sind wichtig, damit auch bei nicht laufender Pumpe, die Biologie nicht austrocknet. Auch die Quelle mit einem zusätzlichen Wasservolumen ist sinnvoll, damit der Bach nicht so schnell leer laufen kann.
Die einzelnen Stufen werden fast alle mit Kies bis oben gefüllt, damit sich an der Oberfläche schöne Wirbel bilden, die erst die fließende Stimmung aufkommen lassen. 
Mit den Steinen muss man etwas probieren, damit es gut aussieht.
Ab 10cm Tiefe im Substrat setzt die anaerobe Zersetzung von Nitrat ein. Diese ergänzt die biologische Abbauleistung erheblich.

Damit richtig "Bachlaufstimmung" aufkommt, würde ich eine kleine Staustufe als "Wasserfall" ausführen. Das lässt sich mit einem flachen Stein, der in einer engeren Stelle sitzt, gut gestalten. 
Wasserfall klingt groß aber 3-5cm reichen, damit es etwas plätschert. Ein Quellstein kann das gleiche bewirken.


----------



## ml579 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

Liebe Christine, Ellen, Rita, Thomas, Mitch und Jörg;- Ihr seid klasse!!
( und das "undankbare BadGirl ist natürlich verziehen;-) )
"Modellierbreite" von 1m für Bausünden, Staustufen, Überlauf und Wasserzulauftonne ist möglich. ( na, meine Helfer werden vielleicht weniger "begeistert" sein, aber Spaten und "liebe gute Geister" sind im Gartenverein dann doch genügend vorhanden...( nur hat keiner einen Bach und damit Erfahrung!) 
Frischwasserzulauf-Idee ist gestrichen. Habe ein uraltes, gemauertes 1000L-Regenwasserauffang-Becken,- "gutes" Wasser also gesichert( wenn nicht mal wieder 7 Wochen kein Regen fällt wie im Mai...)
Im Kies im Bachbett könnte ich den Zulaufschlauch verstecken? Oder seperat außerhalb? Die Skizze ist im Gegensatz zu Christine's Worten nicht so eindeutig diesbezüglich...
Wie habt Ihr denn Eure Quellen "versteckt"? Alle über Quellsteine? Oder gibt es andere Möglichkeiten? Bitte keine __ Frösche ect, die Wasser speien....
Mit allerbesten Grüßen aus China, wo übrigens nächtens irgendwelche Chemikalien in die Wolken geschossen werden, damit es regnet...Sachen gibt's....
Eure Monica


----------



## Zuckerschniss (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

Hallo Monica,
dann melde ich mich auch wieder zu Wort. Die Arbeitsbreite von 100 cm kann ich nur unterstützen. Du wirst feststellen, dass bei Bepflanzung und Befüllung nach 1-2 Jahren nur noch die Hälfte sichtbar sein wird. Und da Du die Pumpe durchlaufen lassen willst, ist auch das Problem mit dem absenkenden Wasserspiegel gelöst. 
Vielleicht noch eins zur Folie: Bei einem Bachlauf, der evtl. noch etwas gewunden wird, empfehle ich EPDM-Folie, da diese total einfach zu verlegen ist. Vlies drunter muss nicht - kann aber. Ist auch kein großer Kostenpunkt. Ich würd's machen. 

@Thomas - Soooo groß isser nun auch wieder nicht. Ich weiß das - ich hab Teich und Bach von Hand ausgehoben.


----------



## Christine (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

Hallo Monica,

es muss kein teurer Quellstein sein, Du kannst auch einfach das Schlauchende zwischen ein paar Feldsteinen raussprudeln lassen. Das hatte ich jahrelang und es sah eigentlich ganz nett aus.

So sah das kurz nach dem Fluten aus:
  und so nachdem die Pflanzen die Regie übernommen haben:
  
Damit mit die Steine den Schlauch nicht plattdrücken, hatte ich als Auslauf einfach einen Messingschlauchverbinder.

Das ist aber kein Bachlauf sondern ein Folienteich von ca. 400 Liter der eine Staustufe zu einem 650 l Becken hatte. An dieser Stelle war vorher ein Minibachlauf, von dem nach leider keine Fotos mehr finde. :evil


----------



## ml579 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

Die Damen Ellen und Christine,
Tips sind bereits auf der "to-do-Liste", DANKESCHÖN!
Bitte ALLES, was Euch noch einfällt, denn noch ist der 1.Spatenstich nicht getan....
Lieben Gruß, Monica


----------



## Zuckerschniss (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

Hier unser "Sprudelnder Ursprung" vom Bach:


 
Der Schlauch ist, wie bei Christine, unter Steinen versteckt (Wasserbausteine).

(kleine Anmerkung: Unser Nachbar war ernsthaft der Meinung, wir hätten eine Quelle entdeckt, die den Bach speist)


----------



## Christine (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*



Zuckerschniss schrieb:


> (kleine Anmerkung: Unser Nachbar war ernsthaft der Meinung, wir hätten eine Quelle entdeckt, die den Bach speist)





Kommentar von einer Freundin: Ihr müsst aber Geld haben, dass ihr hier den ganzen Tag das Wasser laufen laßt


----------



## ml579 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

....sensationell!! Und ich wollte immer schon eine Quelle entdecken DAS Gesprudel gefällt mir sehr! Was habt Ihr bloß ALLE hier für schöne Teiche!
Mit freudigem Grinsen: Monica


----------



## ml579 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

Was sind denn Wasserbausteine? Sind die leichter? Schwerer? Vermoosen nicht? Besser geeignet für Teich/Bach?


----------



## ml579 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

Meine Lieben:
um Euch mal auf dem Laufenden zu halten: EPDM-Folie+Vlies+Pumpe+Regentonne sind besorgt.
Steine, Kies und Ufermatten noch nicht.
Da meine freundlichen Helfer größtenteils im Sommerurlaub sind, dauert es nun doch etwas länger, bis gegraben wird...
Werde Euch mit "Entstehungsbildern" erheitern;-)
Eure Monica


----------



## burki (5. März 2012)

*AW: Lebenstraum:kl Teich+Bachlauf*

hallo

sehr interressanter beitrag.

nur wie sieht nun bei monika aus? 
bilder?

bin grad am planen auch mit einen kleinen bachlauf, da kommen mir die tip hier zu gute.
gruß burki


----------

